
“The days of being rewarded for owning a Tesla are long gone” - golfer
https://twitter.com/RealtyDayton/status/1121525990944014351
======
turtlegrids
So... He's missing a spoiler, and he only got what he paid for, nothing more?
Oh. also his car depreciated an expected amount.

Nothing to see here but whining Twitter users. _yawn_

~~~
golfer
In a vacuum, yes. But if you look at the large amount of evidence about
Tesla's brand and consumer sentiment, the brand is taking a beating lately.
It's a tangible shift.

~~~
himeexcelanta
Any sources for this besides some assorted anecdotes?

~~~
golfer
"In January 2018, for example, Tesla’s Impression score — which asks US adults
if they have an overall positive or negative impression of a particular brand
— sat at 15. After a couple of discernible drops, the brand’s Impression score
has decreased to nine, making it eight points lower than the present sector
average (17)."

"At the beginning of the year, Tesla’s Reputation score — which gauges if
people would feel either proud or embarrassed to work for a company — was 22,
a couple points higher than the industry average. Today, however, Tesla’s
score is 16, placing it a couple points below the automaker sector at large."

[https://today.yougov.com/topics/automotive/articles-
reports/...](https://today.yougov.com/topics/automotive/articles-
reports/2018/08/28/public-perception-tesla-declines)

Also, see the Q1 earnings results from earlier this week, which were awful.

~~~
himeexcelanta
Fair enough. Question is: does this really matter in the long term execution
of the business? Not saying I know, but anyone claiming to know either way is
definitely blowing smoke. Customer service related negative anecdotes like
this may also be a result of Tesla reducing their retail footprint which is
probably to be expected.

~~~
golfer
Tesla is burning cash at an alarming rate. The question is if there exists a
medium-term future at all for this company.

Musk himself said last year that Tesla at one point was single-digit weeks
from bankruptcy.

------
mikestew
Sounds like someone is one of today's 10,000 [0] discovering the meaning of
(if a bit out of context) "...but the company won't love you back". Yeah,
you're all-in when they're showering you with gifts. Hell, who wouldn't be?
But one slow-shipping spoiler later and the bubble pops. Tesla doesn't love
you any less, they never loved you to begin with, it just appeared that way.
Now the tweeter gets to find out how the other half of low-production vehicle
owners live: "sorry, we used all the spoilers to make cars and didn't have any
left over. Unfortunately, we're also using all of our _energy_ to make cars,
and don't have much (if any) left over for you."

I've owned a lot of TSLA, but not an actual Tesla. But were I to have
purchased one, and had this same experience, I personally wouldn't be all that
surprised. I'd still be a little pissed, but only at myself for having known
better. I hesitate to say that the tweeter "shoulda known better", because
there's no reason to say that they should have. You spend $90K, or whatever,
there's a certain expectation that goes with that amount of money. OTOH,
someone in as deep as the tweeter claims probably...at least shouldn't be
shocked by this with a table-flipping rage.

[0] [https://www.xkcd.com/1053/](https://www.xkcd.com/1053/)

------
sunstone
So his Model X saved his wife's life, then they didn't ship him his spoiler on
time so he's pulling a hissy fit. His priorities seem a little cockeyed.

------
whenchamenia
Teslas are billowing smug into the atmosphere at a faster rate than the pious
prius people. If the fanboyism would take a back seat to pragmatism we could
all move forward with electric. As it stands they are growing as annoying as
the bicycling vegan birgade.

